# Hi from the East Coast



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi MAC lovers.  I'm Sarah from Annapolis, MD.  I have been using MAC for almost three years (I feel like I am at a MAC Anonymous meeting or something...I guess that's where I am headed with my MAC addiction :roll: ).  Anyway.  I found this website on the Lush Cosmetics Forum (another addiction of mine). I have been lurking on this forum for the last week or so and I finally decided to join.  The temptation of the swap/sell page was too much for me...so I am now on my way to the 20 posts needed to view it.  My fav page so far is the FOTD.  I love to see other people's creativity.


----------



## Janice (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome Sarah! LOL, you can't resist the temptation of the clearance bin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let me tell you it's a *VERY* exciting place!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope to see you posting lots


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for the Welcome girls.

I can't wait for the Clearance Bin....3 posts down, 17 to go


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

*waves* Hello other side of the country!


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Yay CA!  I will be there in August.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 
_Yay CA!  I will be there in August._

 
How come?


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

I have lots of relatives there, mostly in San Diego and my bro, who now lives in CA, is getting married in August.  My (immediate) family is from the West Coast, but they eventually migrated East.  I am originally from AZ, but I grew up in PA.  Lucky me  :|


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Sarah! Glad you decided to delurk and join us


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 
_I have lots of relatives there, mostly in San Diego and my bro, who now lives in CA, is getting married in August.  My (immediate) family is from the West Coast, but they eventually migrated East.  I am originally from AZ, but I grew up in PA.  Lucky me  :|_

 
Enjoy your visit here! SD is always fun.


----------



## HotPink (Apr 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caitlin* 
_ Enjoy your visit here! SD is always fun._

 
Thanks Caitlin! I am sure I will.


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## HotPink (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks Linda


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Ridingcrops (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello Sarah, Great to see someone local here that is an addict. But I am an addict at seeing women in sexy makeup. Hope I can get the chance to chat with you sometime but I see this is years old.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 22, 2011)

welcome! I hope you like it here! I know I've learned a lot since joining! These guys and dolls on here are amazing!


----------



## bis (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome Sarah! Bienvenue to MAC Anonymous. We are all addicted and it's great to meet people that share the same obsession.  Glad you decided to join


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to Spektra Sarah!!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah, welcome to Specktra!


----------

